
Fake News Is Poisoning Brazilian Politics. WhatsApp Can Stop It - kanamekun
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/17/opinion/brazil-election-fake-news-whatsapp.html
======
lazylizard
why does fake news spread fast but real news not?

